# RIP Sabine Lebenseig (Bee62)



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 2, 2020)

Sabine, known to many of us just as Bee, passed away suddenly on July 5th. 
She is buried in the woods near her home, in among the nature that she loved so much. 
I became fast friends with Sabine soon after she joined the Forum and she was a welcome addition to the lunacy of The Cold Dark Room, as well as giving good, helpful and caring advice to many members in need right up until shortly before her passing.
I will remember her humour and sense of fun, her kindness and generosity and her beautiful singing voice. 
Thank you for being my friend, Sabine, i am going to miss you terribly.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh my, I'm so sorry to see this. Such a wonderful person. RIP Sabine


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 2, 2020)

Remembered with kindness! Rest In Peace.


----------



## Markw84 (Aug 2, 2020)

I am so saddened to hear this news. She will be missed.


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh no. This is awful. I really liked her.

I think the last thing I said to her was that she had the best looking sulcatas in all of Germany, and quite possibly all of Europe. I think that made her happy.

R.I.P Sabine. You will be missed my friend.

Thanks for telling us Adam. That had to be a hard post to type.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you Adam.
I just made a post also (from your information in another post)
This is so sad.
Sabine was always such fun and had such a great, cheerful energy.
Suki still plays with her Christmas gift from aunt Sabine.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 2, 2020)

Sabine was just awesome... Intelligent, fun, warm, sincere, generous... and I loved to hear her sing. Bee had such a big heart. She touched a number of our lives, and she will be missed.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 2, 2020)

Dear Sabine

I shall miss your friendship, your sense of fun and your singing so much ? Rest in Peace dear friend x


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 2, 2020)

And a reminder that she had a wonderful voice too


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh, no! I'm stunned! Such a sweet woman. I'm so glad she got to enjoy her aldabras for however long she's had them. I will miss her.


----------



## Kristoff (Aug 3, 2020)

Meine schöne Freundin, my beautiful friend Sabine. ? I thought I’d visit you some day, but there was always time... Then your messages stopped. But I was busy. I thought I’d check on you, but there was always time... ? You’re missed. Your voice, your laugh, your love for your animals and a kind word for your friends. My heart is breaking.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2020)

Adam ( @Tidgy's Dad ) : Thank you so much for letting us know about this. Sabine was a wonderful person and I'll miss her very much. 

Every so often I would open my email account and there would be a notice letting me know that Sabine had sent me an E-card by Jacquie Lawson. . . for no reason. Not my birthday or anything, but just to let me know she was thinking of me. It was very comforting to me to realize that someone had me in mind.

I hope her you tube videos stay there forever because every time I think of her I'm going to pull one of them up and listen to it.


----------



## Ink (Aug 3, 2020)

I am listening to her sing now. Beautiful voice! Thank you for the music Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 3, 2020)

She was buried on July 30th at a tree burial in a forest near Burg (castle) Plesse.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2020)

I did a Google search for tree burials in Germany, and I think it's a wonderful final resting place for our friend!


----------



## vladimir (Aug 3, 2020)

Paying our respects. RIP @Bee62, it was always a pleasure reading your posts and interacting with you 

I just found this:


----------



## Peggy Sue (Aug 3, 2020)

Rest In Peace @Bee62 you will be sorely missed ? enjoyed reading your post and watching your tortoise


----------



## mark1 (Aug 3, 2020)

what a horrible thing to hear , such a nice lady ...... hopefully her animals and all she loved is cared for , i'd bet that's all that would matter to her ..... she took such good care of her animals ........... RIP and God bless Bee ......


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 3, 2020)

mark1 said:


> what a horrible thing to hear , such a nice lady ...... hopefully her animals and all she loved is cared for , i'd bet that's all that would matter to her ..... she took such good care of her animals ........... RIP and God bless Bee ......


She dedicated most of her life to the ethical treatment of animals in Germany


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 4, 2020)

So sad. Seems it is always the good ones.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 9, 2020)

I haven't been on the forum for a while, but I have been thinking of you all and hoping you were all safe so it is such a shock to sign in today and hear that we have that we have lost our dear Sabine. She was a very special lady and will so greatly missed by all her friends here. I will never forget her for her singing, her stories about all her animals and of course her love for her tortoises. RIP Sabine x
Thank you Adam for letting is know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2020)

Here is Sabine's resting place :


And her obituary :




__





OneDrive







onedrive.live.com




Thanks to her partner for kindly supplying me with these and with the following information :
Some of her cats have gone to the local animal shelter while other cats and the dogs have been rehomed with friends.
The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter, the Redfoots with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal. 
The Sulcatas are in an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. 
The Aldabras are in a 'real tortoise's paradise' in Bavaria, near Nuremburg. The guy there is said to be very knowledgeable about reptiles and a 'real tortoise freak'. His animals live better than he does.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 11, 2020)

I just heard the news. Her resting place is absolutely beautiful, and I hope that she is happy wherever she may be. May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 11, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is Sabine's resting place :
> View attachment 303096
> 
> And her obituary :
> ...



When I click the link, the obituary does not come up. Can anyone else get it? If so, maybe copy and paste to here?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> When I click the link, the obituary does not come up. Can anyone else get it? If so, maybe copy and paste to here?


I can't get it either.
And I wonder if it's in German


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry, all, I can't seem to load it any other way and copy and paste doesn't work. 
Yes, it's in German.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 12, 2020)

Our Bee sent me a video of a song one night. It cheered me up so much it brought tears. I'll never forget her. I hope I get to continue to watch her videos. The tortoise ones are adorable too.


----------



## vladimir (Aug 29, 2021)

Thought of @Bee62 today. She is missed.

I wonder how her tortoises are doing


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 29, 2021)

I think of her often too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2021)

She was a real asset to our forum and is greatly missed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2021)

She was a wonderful human being


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 29, 2021)

She's been on my mind too the last few days. I miss her songs and encouraging words.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> She's been on my mind too the last few days. I miss her songs and encouraging words.


I have old FACEBOOK posts that she liked or commented on.
It's almost like she's still out there.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 30, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have old FACEBOOK posts that she liked or commented on.
> It's almost like she's still out there.


I still have her on my utube subscriptions. I should go look again to refresh it.?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 30, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I still have her on my utube subscriptions. I should go look again to refresh it.?


I did find her and the first song I found was Amazing Grace.?


----------



## Gillian M (May 17, 2022)

I only just came to find out. @KarenSoCal , thanks for informing me. 

I was stunned: I had sent her a PM hoping she'd answer when I came to find out that she is unfortunately, dead.

I shall miss you.

May you rest in peace.


----------

